

Twitter testing self serve ad platform - AlexBlom
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twitter_testing_its_self-serve_ad_platform.php

======
sammville
It is about time!! Was wondering how they were going to keep up! 3 months
commitment is a lot.

